# unknown strain



## TravellessDukes (Aug 12, 2008)

a buddy of mine owed me some money and picked up a fresh bag. he didnt know the strain and neither do i but it looks real good. nice and orange hair filled smells earthy. any ideas?


----------



## Melissa (Aug 12, 2008)

sorry dont have a clue but looks nice :48:


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 12, 2008)

Well, we know it is NOT brick weed!! Could be anything really. How does it taste?


----------



## slowmo77 (Aug 12, 2008)

its marijuana i think. jk looks good


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 12, 2008)

hahah yes its most deff mary j, it was an earth taste just as the smell. not an extreme high but it did the job and hey what else can i ask for?!


----------



## WannaGetHigh (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Bro looks yummy enjoy


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 12, 2008)

you can't tell strain of most plants by just looking at them... lol... enjoy tho


----------



## TravellessDukes (Aug 13, 2008)

true story haha oh well figured id give it a shot


----------



## Thorn (Aug 13, 2008)

looks better than what i've got...frsh air lol! my guy promised me an oz 2 weeks ago... ever since then its excuse after excuse after excuse git! I want me some of that!

Enjoy bro!


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

put that in your pipe and smoke it haha

nice bud


----------

